# fritz.box und smb-share

## SirLD

hi,

hab n kleines problemchen: ich muss (temporaer) ein windows-share ueber ne fritz box freigeben. habe auf der fritz.box die ports 445 tcp und udp, sowie 139 tcp und udp freigegeben und auch die richtige ip adresse eingegeben.

wenn ich das jetz aber mounten will, dann beschwert der sich immer mit connection refused auf port 445. hat da jemand ne idee?

danke schonmal und viele gruesse,

sirld

----------

## moe

Etwas genauer bitte, du willst auf der Fritz was freigeben, oder auf der Fritz nur Ports weiterleiten auf einen anderen Server hinter der Fritz?

Wenn 2teres, abgesehen davon dass es eine sehr schlechte Idee ist diese Ports frei zugänglich zu machen, sperren viele Provider aus Sicherheitsgründen diese Ports. Bei welchem Provider bist du? Als aussagekräftigen Test könntest du auf der Fritz eine Portweiterleitung von 445 auf linux-rechner-mit-sshd:22 machen, und von aussen probieren ob du per ssh auf den port 445 connecten kannst.

Gruss Maurice

----------

